# Opinion on a New Honda 724 Track for Ease of Use



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

The backstory is that I am getting old and my back is cranky from an injury. I am not crippled up, but things hurt (getting old sucks). 

Track Only: I have 200 some feet of paths to keep clear. 

Currently I have a Yamaha YT624T that works perfectly fine, my brother who has a old 524 or 624 Honda (low front chute) said it turns better than his did. I do have to keep it out in a shed so its a cold start. Injury added to insult as it were, we have had one pissy little snow storm after another and not only am I fed up with that, breaking it out and doing the property for a few inches pisses me off. 

I can push snow, shoveling kills the back, I have about 2500 sq feet of driveway and paths to clear after each snow fall I get the blower out for. Not alwyas a happy start as we get snow down below 10 degrees often.

Honda back in the day did not cut the bill with low chute and the poor location of the chute control so it was off the radar.

So, I am at ACE yesterday and its, hmmm, all controls up top, electric chute control, electric start. Hmmm. I can see a lot of upside in working a lot better with age and the back and down the road. The trigger controls look like they may make turning a lot easier and there is a lot of turning involved in my snow ops.

So, maybe for those with a 28 inch ops as well, for those who had the old track machine and those who have a new Honda with the trigger control and the elecric chute control, how does it stack up? Chute speed vs waiting for it to get into the right position? Electric start is a huge plus in my view (yea I thought about it on the Yamaha but the cost was a factor and it was 20 some years ago and.....)

I know is subjective so whatever support for the view please. Price is not involved in the decision nor a recommend for other machines. I have looked at them all over the years and the only one close to the Yamaha in my view is Honda and the side I needed had the low chute issue and the chute control and that is all resolved on latter models let alone the current (HSS724 I believe).


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice... So you want tracked to clear the paths? The wheeled version is even easier to maneuver if tracks are not a must.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

So I have the HSS724ACTD here in Calgary. If the decision is based on having to have the tracks for pathways/grassed areas or steep pitches, the machine is a dream. If ease of use is the deal breaker wheels beat tracked all the time. The tracked model does turn easily because of the thumb controls, but without the same turn radius as the wheeled machine. Also, if like me, you need to transverse over EOD stuff because you cross a roadway to do neighbours' driveways or sidewalks, tracks win. Tracks are cool, no doubt about it; I love mine. But if you don't need them because all your work is flat (or almost flat), you have no pathways or grass or gravel to do, or you don't have to cross EOD / snowplowed hard stuff to get across a roadway, go with wheels.

My 2 cents worth (CND). That's 1.42 cents USD today.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I added in Tracks are a must. 200 some feet of paths out back plugs the driveway and I also do blow back edge clearing for neighbors so its rough going. 

I am familiar with wheeled, had one for years, just does not cut it for my use.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

There is a learning curve with hydrostatic, lever turning and electric chute. Does your current machine have one-handed functionality to keep both Drive and Auger going? If not, that is also a great feature because the chute can easily be moved while in motion... also change speeds while in motion. Electric start is also great... put the battery on a tender during the summer.

Not sure if far snow throwing or exact snow placement have importance? I’m upgrading my HSS724 to the double-articulated chute for better snow placement as I have some tight quarters to place snow. I‘m not lying saying my first snow with the Honda was a bit awkward... popped a few wheelies by accident. After the 3rd or 4th snow it is all a piece of cake... ultimately can do the job more quickly because of the multi-tasking.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tons of reading if you use search box.been discussed 3,256 times here.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> tons of reading if you use search box.been discussed 3,256 times here.


What fun is that?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Tseg said:


> What fun is that?


I'm putting you on ignore........no joke.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

_tons of reading if you use search box.been discussed 3,256 times here._

I can also read an encyclopedia but when you have specific aspect you want to address, not really interesting in how someones wife's hair curling iron is working out.

You can put me on ignore as well. I been taking care of myself for 50 years reasonably successfully and I don't post just to hear myself.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RC20 said:


> _tons of reading if you use search box.been discussed 3,256 times here._
> 
> I can also read an encyclopedia but when you have specific aspect you want to address, not really interesting in how someones wife's hair curling iron is working out.
> 
> You can put me on ignore as well. I been taking care of myself for 50 years reasonably successfully and I don't post just to hear myself.


i get tired when the SAME question gets asked 10 times a week. if you have a real question about a Honda , will be happy to help.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Tseg: Thank you. The kind of info I am after.

I resolved the one hand ops by taping down the drive handle early on. I just grab the shifter and put it in neutral to stop.

Snow placement is general, I don't have any tight places I need to put it.

How it moves around with the triggers vs a non trigger track and the speed of the chute ops movement is top of the list (electric start takes care of the pull start aspect)

I do have a lot of chute swivel that gets done to get it into the right areas so that is a factor. The hand control the YS624T is pretty fast.

Battery maint is not an issue, I have had cycles and have a side car now so its the flip that I need to start it in winter or charge it up if its sat too long.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s a breeze to operate, especially coming from a previous hydrostatic snowblower like the yammy. Minimal learning curve. You will very much appreciate the trigger steering and electric chute controls and effortless electric start.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Background wise the YS624T was a rubber disk ops. Vague memories of the dealer said they had HydoStatic and dropped it and are back again to it now (we have no dealers in the US so a Yami is out of the picture) 

My brother had a Honda 524 and he liked how the YS624T handled


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RC20 said:


> Background wise the YS624T was a rubber disk ops.


I went from a 1987 Honda HS80K1TAS tracked friction disc unit to a HSS1332AATD tracked hydrostatic in 2017. Couldn't be happier with the outcome and can't believe I didn't make the move sooner before being forced into it by equipment failure. It's better in every way than the unit I thought was GREAT for 30 years. Ask away...


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

That helps a lot. The Yamaha I think was the finest of its era. 22 years and it still has the original belts. Only repair was the float bowl that let go about 8 years back. 

I suspect I can sell it for $1000 still. Have to talk to the former Yamaha folks (also a heavy equipment and John Deer dealer so not your normal Power Sports operation). They were huge fans and sold bunches of them into Valdez AK (15 feet of snow a year down there or some such). 

Not sure the Honda will have the diesel like bottom of the Yamaha. That is an unusual engine and reminds me of the John Deer Horizontal tw cylinder jobs of the (at least 50s?). I have been to plow day when they had those working and its a dead ringer for how the Yamaha sounds and acts. You swear its going to bog down and stall but it just grunts harder and keeps on chugging.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

_i get tired when the SAME question gets asked 10 times a week. if you have a real question about a Honda , will be happy to help._

Please just put me on ignore. No one asked you. You don't have to read any of it do you? You can auto ignore a post like this or just keep your view to yourself. Whatever. I think they call it passive agresvies or some such. I have other terms. 

I asked some specific questions, others have answered very well and I have no questions for you regardless. I quit work 2 years ago and am happy not to have to deal with attitudes.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Yeah, easy to use. I tried one out on dry pavement, and it's not hard to move around at all with the trigger steering, and I came close to buying one. It's been a winter of experimenting for me with a new hss928ctd, old hs828, and an Ariens SHO 28 wheeled unit. The trigger steering makes a difference for sure between the 828 and 928, and with a base of ice/hardpack, the physical exertion is really minimal with the new machine. 

I'm wary of the electric chute causing grief with maintenance in the future but it works well, and the double articulation on the tip allows more options for snow placement. Being able to run the machine one handed while you run the chute with the joystick, is easy and kinda fun. It's one of those nice to have, not need to have features with the electric chute, but I definitely like it now.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Again that helps. I don't fear electric, it was 60% of my job with Building Control systems, generators, switch-gear as well as various other electrical /electronics as well as Ground Power for jet aircraft via electronics converters (now that is fun trouble shooting on the ramp at 10 deg in the wind and snow - once confimred we had a place inside to pull them into and plug them in for tests and to work on but power cables and pins replaced outside, ungh)

I just sorted out a computer/ sensor issue on my 95 pickup. Give me a manual and enough time and ......

I do have neighbors who love to blow snow so even a breakdown I can get the driveway clear until I am back up.

Shop is crowded but I can make room to work on a blower if needed (benches are on wheels)


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I pulled the trigger, gets delivered in a couple of hours

My thanks to the good respondents that helped drive the decision, it was important input and got it over the top for us.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

RC20 said:


> I pulled the trigger, gets delivered in a couple of hours
> 
> My thanks to the good respondents that helped drive the decision, it was important input and got it over the top for us.


Congrats. I hope you love it as much as I love mine. They are terrific machines.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Thank you, have to agree. Delivered this afternoon and I did a bit of cleanup from the street plowing and push off from a pissy little 1/2 inch I shoved to the side with the shovel (not pushed not lifted!) 

I cleaned a bit of the street along the lawn front that piles up from the graders, it does that better than the Yamaha did, more front down force I think. 

Power wise its a match, Honda revs more and the Yamaha had more torque (sadly I can't compare a modern Yamaha, but that YS engine had diesel like torque that is still a bench mark for grunting down and getting it done). The Honda makes up for it with 1 more hp and as long as that was close, I am good. YS easily was equal of 7 hp and more like 8. 

The Honda throws snow further though that was never an issue for my yard. The Yamaha never did throw it as far as they claimed which we did not need so not an issue but an observation. Some places like Valdez could have used it (20 feet a snow a yar, a lot) The Honda is impressive as hell. I am going to have to watch it as I can hit things now the YS did not reach.

Trigger controls are damned nice and as noted, will take some getting used to old reflexes trying to horse it around vs pulling the trigger.

I ran it through my tightest spaces and all very nice. 

I had the drive control taped down on the Yamaha so getting used to the Hydrostatic lever is not as much an adjustment. On the YS I just used the shifter to stop putting it in neutral or reverse, one thing I did not like on the YS was the engage levers but not an issue. 

I am going to miss the Blue color a lot, I like Red a lot (my truck is Red) but loved that blue.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ironic I sheared my first bolt running into a pin my wife puts in the lawn to fly her banners. 

Doing a good deed and blowing snow back from the box garden in the middle of the lawn. 

We hit zero this am and I did a trial start. With full choke and half throttle started just fine. While we sometimes get snow at colder temps that proves it out for that. Nice. The Yamaha would take 5 full pulls to get going.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Research re jetting, once you accumulate some hours you can add even more grunt to the gx200 with a larger jet. Enjoy the machine, I certain enjoy mine.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

RC20 said:


> I pulled the trigger, gets delivered in a couple of hours
> 
> My thanks to the good respondents that helped drive the decision, it was important input and got it over the top for us.


I have one and I love it. Its a great snowblower. Congrats!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

_Research re jetting, once you accumulate some hours you can add even more grunt to the gx200 with a larger jet. Enjoy the machine, I certain enjoy mine. _

Ok, one to add to the list!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Add me in as extremely impressed. We finally got a real snowfall, 15 inches. I have done 3 driveways, 60 feet by 40 feet each roughly. Like I had not even broke a sweat. Its subtle about it and only when stopping is it, hmmm, why am I not beat up? 

















The engine seems to be getting stronger as I got partway done. Definitely a full throttle operation. I am taking advantage of the throwing distance and the wind is out of the North and blowing in my face if I throw that way so I am just blowing it all the way across the driveways and its still putting it 20 feet off the far side (wind assisted)


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Best picture of the fall


----------

